# How do you protect buildings in winter?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Old man winter is lurking. I like to see my buildings during winter so I leave them out. However, I'm thinking I should have some sort of temporary cover for them during the worst storms to help with the wear. 

Looking for ideas from folks. The easier to put over and remove the better. The cheaper the better. But need to hold up to a serious snow storm.

Tarps? Tubs? Wood structure? Plexiglas (protected but can still see the buildings)?

Thanks,
Jim

.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim;

Not sure of the post now, but I believe that somebody here used the large plastic storage tubs (perhaps anchored with tent pegs) to protect their buildings from winter's wrath.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Those would stand up to a fair amount of snow. Not sure about 12 or 14 inch Colorado storms


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Large solid plastic tubs - sometimes called Warwicks over here, or even garden quality water fitting covers. Depending on the size of your structures and how severe your winters are. Also want to consider unwanted guests ie spiders, vermin, snakes, etc taking winter refuge within as well.

Larger structures may need specially constructed covers.


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 22, 2016)

Moth balls will discourage most vermin - not sure about reptiles though
para di chloro benzene is actually pretty nasty stuff
Bill Z


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 22, 2016)

*vermin*

Most critters can be discouraged with mothballs
seems they really dislike the smell
dont know about snakes though not many around here except timber rattlesnakes
and they don't like my dog
Bill Z


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Jim;
> 
> Not sure of the post now, but I believe that somebody here used the large plastic storage tubs (perhaps anchored with tent pegs) to protect their buildings from winter's wrath.



Might have been me (no tent pegs though). I use plastic storage bins to protect my layout buildings. Although this is from summer monsoon rains, not winter:










This is how my buildings/rolling stock look like during winter storage:









Depending on snow weight, I suppose the bins would work. I mean if the snow isn't crushing your buildings it won't crush the bins. It would by us so nothing out during the winter.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Why cover them. Snow actually protects them. If you think about it, some of the best preserved human bodies were found in ice and snow. Covering them allows moister to collect inside and not escape. This can cause more damage. Snow will preserve them better.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Gotta say this seems to make some sense. Our (at least MY) buildings are out in the rain all summer. But would it be like submerging them all winter?

JackM


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

JackM said:


> Gotta say this seems to make some sense. Our (at least MY) buildings are out in the rain all summer. But would it be like submerging them all winter?
> 
> JackM


In winter everything is frozen and depending where you live air is drier not like summer.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem in Denver is it doesn't stay winter. We get a snow, then it gets to 50, 60 or even 70 the next day. Which I like it that the snow doesn't stay around that long. The problem is the snow melts during the day and then freezes at night so we get the freeze/thaw cycle. That is, the melt seeps into the structures during the day and then when it freezes at night it expands and as you can imagine it's not good. The plastic buildings hold up pretty well, it's the wood structures that take the brunt of the freeze/thaw action. And I like making my own buildings from wood.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm guessing our location is unique. The snow gets heavy here and will crush buildings. Then the ice/frost issues make things even worse.

I left an old Pola water tank out one year to see what would happen. Supports cracked, water spout broke off, and the roof cracked. 

So nothing, other then the track (and not the switches), gets left out during the winter. And then the track has to deal with Elk. Ah the joys of forest model railroading.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt;

Will an elk mash the rails or just break ties if it steps on the track? I know that elk are much heavier than our local Virginia white-tailed deer.

I once witnessed aluminum rail for 1.5 inch stock get mashed by a draft horse (shod) because the handler forgot to tell him to step over the track.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Matt;
> 
> Will an elk mash the rails or just break ties if it steps on the track? I know that elk are much heavier than our local Virginia white-tailed deer.
> 
> ...



Mash it, bend it, essentially destroy it. And we use nickel silver rail which is tougher to bend then aluminum.

The carnage from last year:


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is serious.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt;

YIKES!! Plus the elk aren't shod, and still do that much damage. It almost looks like they did their rutting over your track! (Did the track move for you as well, my darling?)

Hope you were able to salvage some of it.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

What're the elk doing, tap dancing on the rails?? I'm pretty sure I've had some good sized deer walk over my tracks (250 SS), but I've never had any damage at all. Perhaps my deer are a bit more....um...gentile than your elk. Or perhaps they're not as big. Can't say I've ever see an actual elk in person.

More seriously, I haven't noticed any deer around my place this winter. Maybe it's because I taped a white plastic grocery bag to a post to imitate the raised tail of a deer warning the others?

Matt's track looks like code 250. I wonder if 320 would stand up better to the elk's shenanigans???

JackM


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I was able to salvage most of the track. Had to re bend it. Only a small section was bent upwards so I cut it. Use for scrap.

It's code 250 nickel silver...Llagas Creek. I really like the look of this track, and other than Elk, holds up very well.

Elk are huge. Look like camels. That frigging big. Taller then me by a lot. The deer we have (Mule Deer) do not damage the track, even if they walk on it.

Elk come down more so in the winter. But here was a cow (female) during the summer. The wild grass for reference is about thigh high for me (I'm 5' 7" by the way):











Right after being repaired (the tracks to the left still were to be graded). The major Elk damage was right about were the gondola is:


----------



## JamesNorthington (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi there, we use large plastic storage tubs.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Old Man Winter is hard on buildings. Keeping them indoors might not be a bad idea. The idea of a plastic tub also encourages small critters to move in. Buildings are a major investment and keeping them indoors also gives you the opportunity to work on them and even do a little kit bashing. Regards, Dennis.


----------

